# Ok! Who pushed the TBT exchange rate back up to 800k again?



## BiggKitty (Mar 4, 2014)

It was already sitting at the inflated rate of 800 k in game bells for 100 TBT bells, and there appeared to be an inexhaustible supply of players willing to cash in their TBT bells at that rate, but now I see for no apparent reason one player has upped it to 900k this morning? It is a pity that players who would like to buy a relatively small number to get a name change perhaps are now being priced out of the market. Although I have noted Flop kindly giving donations to help out some of these people.

It poses the controversial question of how do players who are constantly buying TBT bells finance their purchases? It would appear there are several ways of amassing funds.

Bug collecting.                       Forget it
Selling villagers.                    Limited
Buying and selling turnips.      Very time consuming, boring and wouldn't now bring in enough finances
Duping items and crowns.       Heavily frowned upon by Bell Tree, but looks the obvious choice as there is a limit
                                            To quite how many items and sets you can sell before it looks suspicious

There is also a knock on effect of the exchange rate rising in the way it is currently doing. The higher the exchange rate goes, would be buyers mentally convert and expect to pay far less TBT bells for items. However, players seeking to buy forum collectibles are finding the TBT bell prices asked are rising very steeply mainly because of lack of availability and the number of players with large TBT bell bank accounts.

Perhaps the "man who does" will flood the shop with Japanese logos and chocolate cakes at the next restock, and all wishing to own one of those items will get their wish fulfilled rather than having to hope to purchase at the inflated prices I expect will be asked on the marketplace.

.....and before anyone cares to remind me..... Yes I have previously bought in TBT bells when they were at a very much lower exchange rate,; yes, I have recently had a sale of items that were collecting dust; yes, I buy as many forum collectibles as I can and will continue to do so, but I have also given away quite a large number to people I choose to give to; and yes, I hoard TBT bells.

I BET THE ADMINS NEVER THOUGHT TBT BELLS WOULD BE WORTH WHAT THEY ARE TODAY!


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 4, 2014)

I honestly don't understand why people pay so much to buy TBT bells - 900k per 100? Seriously?


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

after the Pokemon promo is over, i think the exchange rate will drop. Everyones trying to use tbt bells to get nintendo codes for the pokemon game download code. Hence the reason the exchange rate is so crazy.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

I never took this into consideration ^


But yeah, the exchange rate is absolutely ridiculous. It's possible to have a lot of legitimate money, but it's most likely the result of duping crowns non-stop.  When I joined TBT not long ago, the exchange rate was maybe 200k per 100 TBT?  It's only sell matter of time before it goes over 1 million.  I've spent over 30,000 bells over the last 2 days. I have a successful TBT Shop in which I try to sell items for decent prices, but pretty soon I'm going to see people sell unorderable sets for less than 100 bells.  The 300 I offered was pretty low to begin with..  I just can not even imagine people  getting legitimate sets and selling them for that low. I've been restocking for a couple weeks now, but I've noticed people who have "limited stock" which never seems to run out. TBT bells are losing their value, as people want more and more for exchanges.  No one would buy a golden tool for 300 TBT, (which used to be normal) when he or she could get it from a someone else for 50 bells.   People don't realize what they're doing by raising the exchange rate to ridiculous amounts.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh. I remember when people used to buy them 100k per 100 tbt, it just increased so quickly, makes me think of the lodging market, in France, houses used to be cheap and now they went really up!
I think it's going to go down one day, it's the bubble effect, that's what happened with the housing price in USA. Then there's depression.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 4, 2014)

100k per 100tbt was when it was at its lowest imo.

i still sell my TBT bells for a income on AC and i've gotten 100+mil from just selling 10k alone. you can't complain about the price because TBT didn't make an official one, it's just the members. I might sell them for 100k per 100tbt at one point but what's the point in tbt bells if you don't sell them/trade them bcuz i swear everything good in the shop is sold out and nobody really sells club nintendo codes that much [i use to see 10 threads per day or smth] 

i guess you can't do anything about it? it's just what people think of as a ''fair price''


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I never took this into consideration ^
> 
> 
> But yeah, the exchange rate is absolutely ridiculous. It's possible to have a lot of legitimate money, but it's most likely the result of duping crowns non-stop.  When I joined TBT not long ago, the exchange rate was maybe 200k per 100 TBT?  It's only sell matter of time before it goes over 1 million.  I've spent over 30,000 bells over the last 2 days. I have a successful TBT Shop in which I try to sell items for decent prices, but pretty soon I'm going to see people sell unorderable sets for less than 100 bells.  The 300 I offered was pretty low to begin with..  I just can not even imagine people  getting legitimate sets and selling them for that low. I've been restocking for a couple weeks now, but I've noticed people who have "limited stock" which never seems to run out. TBT bells are losing their value, as people want more and more for exchanges.  No one would buy a golden tool for 300 TBT, (which used to be normal) when he or she could get it from a someone else for 50 bells.   People don't realize what they're doing by raising the exchange rate to ridiculous amounts.



I've been contemplating selling my unorderable DLCS/sets that i've accumulated for tbt bells but when I checked how much they were selling for yesterday.... I changed my mind. They are being sold for so little now.. too little to make me wanna sell my unorderables that I've been hoarding.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 4, 2014)

Pretty soon it will be 1 million which is ridiculous.  Sigh.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

All it takes is one person, too.  It takes one person to **** us all over. XD


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 4, 2014)

it may be ridiculous, but for many selling tbt bells is a way of life ;;
i hope people will still buy if i sell 200 for 1mil so 500k for 100 tbt bells, maybe more interest will come into buying them and the price will lower 

its been on 800k for the last 2 months though, it may stay at that price.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

it's going to reach 1 million soon because tbt buyers keep trying to top one another.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Exactly. -__-


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 4, 2014)

I might not know about past prices, but this is ridiculous. How is it allowed to inflate to that price?

Greedy people.

just like pav?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

and then I'll sell all my TBT bells and go from rags to riches

- - - Post Merge - - -

thx TWIGGY for getting in the way


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

all tbt buyers need to have a conference and decide a price for the exchange rate and keep it at that, no undercutting each other. Maybe that'll work? I'm sure tbt buyers dont WANT to pay 1mil per 100tbt.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep. I'm about to sell out of fear... a TBT market crash


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2014)

Back in the summer, and for quite a long time really, the exchange rate was 683k for every 100 TBT bells. To me, that seemed a little more fair. 800k is pushing it ;_;


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope it keeps rising 
its very beneficial to me, someone who easily earns TBT bells, but struggles so much to get in game bells which i actually need for dreamies etc


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Back in the summer, and for quite a long time really, the exchange rate was 683k for every 100 TBT bells. To me, that seemed a little more fair. 800k is pushing it ;_;



in the fall, sept/oct 2013. It was 200k for 100 tbt bells because thats when i was buying tbt bells and allowing people to buy their dreamies with that exchange rate and it was fine.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sholee said:


> all tbt buyers need to have a conference and decide a price for the exchange rate and keep it at that, no undercutting each other. Maybe that'll work? I'm sure tbt buyers dont WANT to pay 1mil per 100tbt.



I don't think there is going to be an agreement, because there is always someone who is willing to buy higher in order to have all the "clients", someone started to buy higher and it went on, it's a vicions cycle :/


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah =/ I wouldn't mind it stAying the way it is.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

Imagine if i sold all 7,000 id be able to get all my dreamies lol


----------



## BiggKitty (Mar 4, 2014)

I note that the exchange rate of 900k for 100 TBT bells  that I noticed this morning has been downgraded to offering 800k


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 4, 2014)

Not to be a pain, but if I made a thread  complaining  stating why the rate of 800k/100tbt bells were outrageous, would it then be lowered? Lol, because that's basically what just happened.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I note that the exchange rate of 900k for 100 TBT bells  that I noticed this morning has been downgraded to offering 800k





gnoixaim said:


> Not to be a pain, but if I made a thread  complaining  stating why the rate of 800k/100tbt bells were outrageous, would it then be lowered? Lol, because that's basically what just happened.



She only lowered it because flop and some other people were giving her heat on increasing the price to 900k even though flop is buying 100 tbt bells for 891k. People just need to stop trying to top one another.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 4, 2014)

This latest development in the market is very likely related to the ongoing tension in Europe. With the Russian Rouble falling, this has had a knock-on effect on the value of TBT-bells, due to the connections this market has to the Russian Mafia. It's unknown if the markets will calm again any time soon with no peaceful resolution of the unfolding conflict in sight.


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 4, 2014)

Sholee said:


> She only lowered it because flop and some other people were giving her heat on increasing the price to 900k even though flop is buying 100 tbt bells for 891k. People just need to stop trying to top one another.



.. and that is what I call a hypocrite, someone *coughsspecifically2members* obviously started the 800k/100 tbt rate. Why is everyone causing a fit just because it's being increased? No one ever complained when they increased the rates.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2014)

I have to be honest, this is all my fault. I'll take the blame. I'm the one who originally wanted to increase it so I could sell all my TBT bells. To be honest, it should have lowered by now, because I distributed 100k worth of TBT bells over 4 weeks because I had an affair with Jubs. I wanted riches in ACNL... And I do, but now all I have is herpes and a hole in my heart.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 4, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I have to be honest, this is all my fault. I'll take the blame. I'm the one who originally wanted to increase it so I could sell all my TBT bells. To be honest, it should have lowered by now, because I distributed 100k worth of TBT over 4 weeks because I had an affair with Jubs. I wanted riches in ACNL... And I do, but now all I have is herpes and a hole in my heart.



This is precisely why the animal crossing economy needs to be more tightly regulated. When shady back-room deals like this are going on, it's no wonder nobody has any confidence in the market. Perhaps the TBT central reserve will consider slashing its interest rates.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I BET THE ADMINS NEVER THOUGHT TBT BELLS WOULD BE WORTH WHAT THEY ARE TODAY!



Do you honestly think the admins are in control of the exchange rate?



Lassy said:


> Oh. I remember when people used to buy them 100k per 100 tbt, it just increased so quickly, makes me think of the lodging market, in France, houses used to be cheap and now they went really up!
> I think it's going to go down one day, it's the bubble effect, that's what happened with the housing price in USA. Then there's depression.



IS THIS A JOKE ARE YOU SERIOUSLY COMPARING TBT BELLS TO THE HOUSING MARKET CRASH.

If I'm not mistaken, the exchange rates would be set by the people with the most money, right?



sayoko said:


> it may be ridiculous, but for many selling tbt bells is a way of life ;;



what.



Sholee said:


> People just need to stop trying to top one another.



And the prize for the person who has the least comprehension of basic economics goes to...

To be honest, I'd say it's probably just one person who started the whole thing. One person who has a large amount of bells and wants more. One person who, with their large amounts and popularity, dictates the market price.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> This is precisely why the animal crossing economy needs to be more tightly regulated. When shady back-room deals like this are going on, it's no wonder nobody has any confidence in the market. Perhaps the TBT central reserve will consider slashing its interest rates.



I'm really sorry. I have to be honest; the government staff of TBT is corrupt. It hasn't been this bad since the JasonBurrows Incident of 2010. The crash of the exclusive Multi-Millionaires group run by JB was trolled and they shut down, and the only other current group was Zap Heroes, and they only played AC for fun instead of trying to get rich for no reason. After the economy collapsed and reset after the move for Zetaboards to vB, we thought it would stabilize, but they didn't, so we didn't think it would harm anything this badly.
On behalf of all the staff, I apologize.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

I lowered it to 600k/100tbt now. Although I doubt anyone would sell to me anymore.
Sorry for raising the price.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know what. I think there should be a general TBT selling thread where there's a set price for every 100 TBT. And then you can just post if you want to sell and then buyers can PM you. Idk just an idea


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> I lowered it to 600k/100tbt now. Although I doubt anyone would sell to me anymore.
> Sorry for raising the price.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



And who sets the price? We basically have a load of people pretending to be swanky wealthy traders when they have no clue how any of it works in reality.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

idk, the mods or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

True.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

I still don't understand why people want so much TBT bells? what are you doing with them??


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 4, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I still don't understand why people want so much TBT bells? what are you doing with them??



I'm personally saving up for the gold mailbox or whatever the biggest mailbox  in the add-ons shop is, though I'm not bothering to buy any, since I don't need many more. I don't see why people want to many...


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hopefully people will raise it back up eventually
ive worked for my tbt bells through posting LOL, and i want those bells


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Hopefully people will raise it back up eventually
> ive worked for my tbt bells through posting LOL, and i want those bells



LOL. Patience grasshopper.. patience


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> LOL. Patience grasshopper.. patience



Haha i do dont worry
it took me months to sell any bells i had got lol


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 4, 2014)

There could be a set amount for how much you can exchange for. It would be easier for people who don't know how much to offer and it would be easier to see if you are getting scammed and such. But I'm sure this will go down after the X and Y Promo, last month it as 600k per 100.  It's ridiculous how much people pay in-game for collectibles or simply for the thought of having more bells than others, it's just digital and a simple number, save your bells. But there's not much we can do, the AC:NL economy is just something I don't want to worry about. People are making high offers for the hype of having a collectible or changing their name, etc, and people that are selling 100 TBT Bells for 500k+ are literally scamming everything out of people's in-game wallets. Amazing what happens on the internet, these days.

But I highly doubt staff has much concern about this, they have little reason to be monitoring business so much. The least they could do is make a thread for offer amounts to ensure people know how much to sell and offer for, and threads are locked for offers or bids being too high or being simply ridiculous. But again, there's not much we can do, if people want to empty out their wallets for squares under their usernames and increasing an insignificant number, we don't have to worry about it. By the end of this month people would have spent millions and failed to get a promo code.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2014)

In regard to the ending of the OP, I really don't care what you guys do to get bells as long as it's legitimate and not breaking any of our rules.

But as far as the exchange is, TBT bells were never supposed to be exchangeable with in game bells. It's only recently that people have decided to do this and as far as I can tell it's still only a few people doing it. So I imagine it wouldn't take very little effort to drop this "inflation".
If one or two people start exchanging at significantly lower prices nobody will exchange with the people with the higher prices. Then if they were smart they would lower theirs to be equal or slightly higher. This would spark the race for another increase as the people exchanging would be trying to outdo each other in what they are earning so the prices would increase steadily until/if someone lowers them again. Rinse repeat.


----------



## Mao (Mar 4, 2014)

Wait, I know there's the shop and collectibles etc. but what the the people buying the tbt bells use them for? Trading? If so, what? Lol, I haven't been that active so I'm a bit behind.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2014)

I am not entirely bothered about selling any TBT Bells as I am more than rich enough on ACNL with having over 250,000,000 ACNL Bells, but I am wondering how many ACNL Bells would someone pay me if I ever decided to sell my 10,000 TBT Bells?


----------



## Mao (Mar 4, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not entirely bothered about selling any TBT Bells as I am more than rich enough on ACNL with having over 250,000,000 ACNL Bells, but I am wondering how many ACNL Bells would someone pay me if I ever decided to sell my 10,000 TBT Bells?



Wow.... 250mil. + use an exchange rate


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2014)

Trundle said:


> It hasn't been this bad since the JasonBurrows Incident of 2010. The crash of the exclusive Multi-Millionaires group run by JB was trolled and they shut down.


As Founder of the MMC, I requested that it was to be closed down and I could reopen it whenever I like.

But I have gone off to better things these days.

*PS. I made over 480,000 TBT Bells and was the richest person on TBT 1.0 after the MMC.*


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I exchange occasionally. The rate is ridiculous IMO because I can make 100 TBT over a week posting the General of ACNL and Re-Tail. I've sold TBT but never bought it. Matter of fact I should go and buy some of the avatar stuff now. I think I'll go do that.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't see what's so great about TBT bells to be honest. As you can see, mine are stacking up and I don't plan on spending them ~ I just like seeing how many I can get :L


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 4, 2014)

Solution: Be credit to website, take Katie's, post info, Sell things, Post cool stuff and earn them TBT bells the ol' fashion way

Or you can be happy about the exchange rate, either one works


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

I earned them the real way, i have never ever bought tbt bells.. im proud 
Only because i have no life though :x


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 4, 2014)

One day when I am old and wrinkly I'll be living off all of that interest flooding in


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 4, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not entirely bothered about selling any TBT Bells as I am more than rich enough on ACNL with having over 250,000,000 ACNL Bells, but I am wondering how many ACNL Bells would someone pay me if I ever decided to sell my 10,000 TBT Bells?


I believe I answered you on that already in another thread . You're just taking the opportunity to brag about your richness again, when really, you aren't nearly as rich as some other people here.


Anyway.

What's the real difference between 900k and 891k? Flop was selling for 891k and nobody was having a hissy fit over it. 9k is SERIOUS BUSINESS, apparently.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd rather have people like me than to be rich. It's so stupid that some people only care about bells.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I believe I answered you on that already in another thread . You're just taking the opportunity to brag about your richness again, when really, you aren't nearly as rich as some other people here.
> 
> 
> Anyway.
> ...



I know right. I guess it was because I put it in the title and everyone got mad at me.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

I wasn't the first to put 891k, actually....


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> I know right. I guess it was because I put it in the title and everyone got mad at me.


I'm not a fan of people singling you out over 9 bloody thousand bells. How ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flopolopagous said:


> I wasn't the first to put 891k, actually....


My point is that someone was, it doesn't matter who it was c: People are pointing fingers at Karen over 900k when an exchange rate 9k less was preexisting.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2014)

Illyana said:


> You're just taking the opportunity to brag about your richness again, when really, you aren't nearly as rich as some other people here.


That is fine, I can totally respect your opinion on this subject, but to be honest, I genuinely just wanted to ask someone else for their opinion.

*When you say I'm not the richest on here, do you mean ACNL Bells or TBT Bells? Just curious...*


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 4, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> That is fine, I can totally respect your opinion on this subject, but to be honest, I genuinely just wanted to ask someone else for their opinion.
> 
> *Btw, when you say I am not the richest on here, do you mean ACNL Bells or TBT Bells? Just curious...*


With absolute certainty, I can confirm you are neither the richest in ACNL nor TBT bells. But I mean, it's forum currency and video game currency. I wouldn't lose sleep over it :3


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2014)

Illyana said:


> With absolute certainty, I can confirm you are neither the richest in ACNL nor TBT bells. But I mean, it's forum currency and video game currency. I wouldn't lose sleep over it :3


Ok, but if I tally up my Bells from ACWW, ACLGttC and ACNL, I have easily got over 1 Billion Bells, so are you sure?

PS. I was just generally asking btw. I meant no harm or arrogance with my earlier post.
I have actually genuinely changed my ways by quite a bit since leaving TBT for a while.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 4, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> Ok, but if I tally up my Bells from ACWW, ACLGttC and ACNL, I have easily got over 1 Billion Bells, so are you sure?
> 
> PS. I was just generally asking btw. I meant no harm or arrogance with my earlier post.
> I have actually genuinely changed my ways by quite a bit since leaving TBT for a while.


You're taking this too seriously, and I think we've gotten off topic tbh.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 4, 2014)

Illyana said:


> You're taking this too seriously, and I think we've gotten off topic tbh.


So, shall we drop this and be friends? I would like that quite a lot.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 4, 2014)

I truly think that we are sitting on a bubble here.  The vast majority of posters on tbt dont care about the tbt bells.  Only a few who are into collectibles or who are temporarily on the hunt for them because they want a bigger mail box, etc. care about them.  Once those people buy all that they need, there wouldnt be that many buyers, and the prices will gradually come down.


----------



## toastia (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm collecting them.
I do sell occasionally, but atm I need a bigger mailbox. I'm not buying though, I don't have near enough TBT bells and 500k/100 TBT I'll never get anywhere.


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

For people that want the TBT collectibles then they are willing to pay a vast amount, but once the shop restocks, I'm pretty sure the prices will drop.

That, and some unactivated Nintendo codes for the free download of Pokemon X/Y or Nintendo items


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2014)

FLASHBACK TO THE DAYS WHEN THE EXCHANGE RATE WAS 1 TBT BELL = 1,000 IN GAME BELLS

not trying to be rude but you've got no one else to blame for the inflation except yourselves, if you didn't try 'beat' each other with a higher exchange rate then it wouldn't be an issue. so please stop complaining.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Jake you're Satan go away <3


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 4, 2014)

prices have decreased recently so a win I guess


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> As Founder of the MMC, I requested that it was to be closed down and I could reopen it whenever I like.
> 
> But I have gone off to better things these days.
> 
> *PS. I made over 480,000 TBT Bells and was the richest person on TBT 1.0 after the MMC.*



wat better things have u gone off to plz tell me i am begging u!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2014)

Because people desire TBT bells only because others like them even though the most expensive item in the store is a few thousand bells lol, so they keep buying them for what reason I have no idea (convenience for out of animal crossing trades? But that convenience is lost when you have to make 20 billion trips to ATM just to pay for 100 TBT as it inflates), then people realize others only trade out of AC items (ex: Pokemon) for TBT (since it is more "convient" - not really you spent time to gather that TBT...) so then they too buy TBT. BUT WAIT they want the TBT fast to outbid for that code or pokemon so they make threads with even higher prices for TBT.

Stick to AC bells people!


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2014)

Kirito said:


> Because people desire TBT bells only because others like them even though the most expensive item in the store is a few thousand bells lol, so they keep buying them for what reason I have no idea (convenience for out of animal crossing trades? But that convenience is lost when you have to make 20 billion trips to ATM just to pay for 100 TBT as it inflates), then people realize others only trade out of AC items (ex: Pokemon) for TBT (since it is more "convient" - not really you spent time to gather that TBT...) so then they too buy TBT. BUT WAIT they want the TBT fast to outbid for that code or pokemon so they make threads with even higher prices for TBT.
> 
> Stick to AC bells people!



NO TBT BELLS ARE EVERYTHING

VIRTUAL MONEY = THE ****


----------



## Farobi (Mar 5, 2014)

you know how I get TBT bells

I trade with oblivious re-tail forum-goers


----------



## Flop (Mar 5, 2014)

DECEPTION.


----------



## BiggKitty (Mar 7, 2014)

Just too good to last, why do some players feel they have to better each other, TBT exchange rate pushed back up to 800 k again this morning


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree the rate is really high these days, but when I first joined this forum back in october, the rate was 400,000 bells to 100 tbt bells... And you and flop and a few others were part of a wave of people who pushed it up from that mark!  So, i dont know, is it fair to criticize people from doing the same thing?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

I didn't.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 7, 2014)

I honestly dont see why people need to push it higher when it's already at a pretty good exchange rate.


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, but they have a right to push it higher.  Its whatever the market will bear, right?  

The last time I was able to buy any tbt bells was when the rate was 500k to 100.  And i thought it was expensive then!  Then I got priced out of the market because people who had more bells then me came along and offered more.

Now its happening again.  But if it was ok to push the rate from 500k to 600, then to 861, etc., you cant be sour when the same tactic is used against you.  Just join the rest of us in the poor boat graciously.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty much what Violet said.

People are *always* going to get the better deal for themselves. That's just how it works.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep.. like someone said before, whoever is the richest will control the market! 

ACNL bells are easy to come by with turnips, bug catching, and unfortunately coughdupingcough. I'm pretty sure a lot of sellers ARE duping, because i don't see how they are restocking so much of rare unorderables so frequently. I don't even see some of them buying stuff from the Retail section using ACNL bells.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 7, 2014)

this thread is basically saying "Who has no life and is worrying about a problem that doesn't actually matter??"


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2014)

Q: Who pushed the TBT exchange rate back up to 800k again?

A: who cares


Seriously though, why are people surprised? This will always be a thing and isn't going to stop anytime soon unless the staff decides to do serious crackdowns on. Which considering their stance on the TBT exchange rate expressed through earlier posts probably won't ever happen.

Plus even if it were to be, the extent they could crack down on would be very limited and probably not at all effective really.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Q: Who pushed the TBT exchange rate back up to 800k again?
> 
> A: who cares
> 
> ...



Preach it!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2014)

actually wait I know a way they could affect the market without actually doing anything in terms of crackdown


just gift everyone 100k TBT bells while keeping all shop items the same


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 7, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> actually wait I know a way they could affect the market without actually doing anything in terms of crackdown
> 
> 
> just gift everyone 100k TBT bells while keeping all shop items the same




Yes!Yes!Yes! I elect you Grand Poobah


----------



## Marii (Mar 7, 2014)

are people really comparing this to an actual economy system
it's different in real life lol
there exist recessions, depressions, and other fluctuations in the value of a currency because of credit and debt cycles

here on TBT, money just appears from thin air
from posting virtual text on a virtual forum
and in the game, money appears and disappears in a snap-- once you buy or sell from an NPC, it vanishes or is conjured up again from thin air (ie. buying turnips from Joan & selling them to Reese.)
the rate at which people make money in animal crossing and the rate at which TBT bells are earned will determine the value of each currency in the long run 
since it's (arguably) easier to earn AC bells than TBT bells (unless you intend on spamming up the forums)(not literally), the value of the AC bells are going to decrease and therefore you're going to need to pay up more AC bells


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 8, 2014)

5 seconds later - Hello, I am selling 100 TBT for 950k! You can buy 1000 for 20mil! What a deal!

i swear people are going to give up on buying them once the pokemon promo ends and the price gets too high


----------



## Eazel (Mar 22, 2014)

This should definitely be notified to one of the moderators and maybe they could help us out... ^_^


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2014)

The mods know lol. They'll close this topic real fast.
BECAUSE WHO CARES, really. It's virtual currency being bought for more virtual currency.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 22, 2014)

Marii said:


> here on TBT, money just appears from thin air


This^ I wish I could get real life money from socializing with other people. Gosh I'd be rich.

Anyway, that's life ~ people want to buy TBT bells so they have to beat the current marketing price to get customers. If you can afford it then go for it but I don't think it's worth the fuss really.

Honestly, I'd make more of a big deal about it if it were trading in game bells for real bells - this would never happen obviously so I'll never care.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 22, 2014)

why is it so important anyway?
this whole thing is a fiesta of people saying the prices are crap. anyone can push up the price if they like.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 22, 2014)

eazel said:


> This should definitely be notified to one of the moderators and maybe they could help us out... ^_^



It's not against the rules, so why should the mods get involved?


----------



## Flop (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't even care about it anymore, lol.  What are the mods going to do?  No one is breaking any rules.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 22, 2014)

"2 million bells - 100 tbt bells exchange rate'

it could happen. rates will always go higher, as most of you imply.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

Its gonna keep going up. Sad, but for someone who doesnt buy tbt, this is a good change.


----------



## Flop (Mar 22, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Its gonna keep going up. Sad, but for someone who doesnt buy tbt, this is a good change.



I hope that these people aren't grinding for bugs as much as I was when I bought TBT bells.  Or they could be duping, but no one can prove that. XD


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 24, 2014)

_In my opinion, Pok?mon X/Y codes will have very little effect in the exchange rate from TBT to bells.
The only thing that can happen to TBT Bells at the moment is go up.

Why?

At the moment, the price is rising due to more demand for TBT Bells. 
Hence, we can fairly state that more people are buying than selling.
If people still continuously buy for the same price, people will not want to sell for less than the price people are buying for, and so therefore will stay the same.
And so, the only change in the exchange of TBT bells to bells will only rise, due to the fact that people attempt to have higher prices on the exchange rates of in-game bells to TBT bells in comparison to others.

It is VERY unlikely that people will decide to sell for less than people are buying for, but, if this occurs, then yes, the price will go down.​_


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 24, 2014)

Can someone evaluate the time value of both TBT bells and AC bells?


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 24, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Can someone evaluate the time value of both TBT bells and AC bells?



Seeing as both are virtual currency, technically, there is an infinite stock of in-game bells and TBT bells, and so is entirely dependent on both the time value, and the buying demand and selling demand of people on here.

The time value of TBT Bells is obviously far less than in-game bells, as they are far harder to earn.

Sadly, as the price/exchange rate of TBT Bells go up, it makes it MORE and MORE hard to earn them.

Also, due to the fact that it is VERY unlikely that people will sell for less than what is already being bought for, the selling demand is entirely ruled out, aka, only the time value and the buying demand are effecting the exchange rate, both of which are making the value of TBT bells go up.

In my opinion, there are too many TBT Bells on this forum to cause a dramatic increase in price, so will probably rise slowly from this point on.

In-game bells are extremely easy to earn, and hence, there has been a hyperinflation, in that TBT Bells are of high value due to there being far less of the currency, and in-game bells being of far less value due to there being far more of the currency.

However, there is a chance that the value of TBT bells will go down due to the Pok?mon X/Y codes, in that it will decrease the buying demand slightly.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 25, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> Seeing as both are virtual currency, technically, there is an infinite stock of in-game bells and TBT bells, and so is entirely dependent on both the time value, and the buying demand and selling demand of people on here.
> 
> The time value of TBT Bells is obviously far less than in-game bells, as they are far harder to earn.
> 
> ...



Not to mention a large proportion of the TBTB are not in open circulation and just being held by hoarders.


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 26, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Not to mention a large proportion of the TBTB are not in open circulation and just being held by hoarders.



_Yeah, this._


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2014)

The Pokemon X/Y codes will be null in about 3 days, that promotion ends March 31st. So if anything we might see an increase, followed by a sharp decrease when the promotion is over.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Can someone evaluate the time value of both TBT bells and AC bells?



Zero. That's the value


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 29, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> The Pokemon X/Y codes will be null in about 3 days, that promotion ends March 31st. So if anything we might see an increase, followed by a sharp decrease when the promotion is over.



_I'm almost certain Pokemon X/Y promo codes will not put a dent in the exchange rate.
Even if it does, I will fix that._


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _I'm almost certain Pokemon X/Y promo codes will not put a dent in the exchange rate.
> Even if it does, I will fix that._




Supply and demand 
The supply will stop, as the promo ends at the end of the month, so demand will go up...meaning prices go up. If anyone has any codes left, that is.


Based on your statement ("I will fix that.") I'm assuming you are a mod or admin?
Sorry if that is a dumb question, but I am somewhat new to this forum and I don't know anyone yet xD


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 29, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> Supply and demand
> The supply will stop, as the promo ends at the end of the month, so demand will go up...meaning prices go up. If anyone has any codes left, that is.
> 
> 
> ...



_Nah, haha.
I just mean that it's fairly simple to raise the exchange rate once again when it goes down._


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _Nah, haha.
> I just mean that it's fairly simple to raise the exchange rate once again when it goes down._



Oh, I just assumed since your had a special/colored user title xD

My mistake.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 29, 2014)

The rate has raised to 1 million eeeeeeeep.

Anyway, why are people still debating over this matter xD ?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 29, 2014)

Lassy said:


> The rate has raised to 1 million eeeeeeeep.
> 
> Anyway, why are people still debating over this matter xD ?



Exactly. xD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in a sort of mentality where I'm like: "I don't care. It's more money for me!"


----------



## CR33P (Mar 30, 2014)

Lassy said:


> The rate has raised to 1 million eeeeeeeep.
> 
> Anyway, why are people still debating over this matter xD ?



The highest I've seen for the exchange rate was 950k. Dang it, I should have sold it whenever this happened.


----------

